# Fancy Goldfish



## scopas (Oct 10, 2010)

Where in Vancouver can I purchase quality 
Orandas, Lionheads, etc.?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Best quality that I have seen is at April's when she brings in a shipment from China's Finest Goldfish. 

Other places that have decent quality where more often than not, you can find a gem or two if you spend the time to pick through the fish are in order of my preference, Fraser Aquarium, N American Pets and one small pet store in Richmond, have never known it's name, only know how to get there...maybe someone else on here can help.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

APets in Richmond, I've only been there once before - I can never remember that name either, check out this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/who-city-has-high-quality-fancy-goldfish-26388/


----------

